# What's wrong with anubias?



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if the plant experts could lend me a hand and figure out what's wrong with my anubias? Trying to figure out how it got like this. Seems to be that older leaves start to develop it. 
Any help/suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Not much of a plant expert, but I've seen holes like that on plants due to a deficiency of something like potassium (or similar). Are you adding ferts?

ALSO, where'd you get a driftwood like that  I'm looking for a similar piece.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

potassium deficiency


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm still new to ferts, what should I be dosing for potassium deficiency? (What products could I get/use) 

I've just collected drift wood from random people on kijiji, I have to say it takes a while to get pieces you like


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I've been looking around on kijiji with not too much luck  They're usually out of my price or location range.

I'm not too familiar with ferts either, but I know seachem flourish has a specific product for potassium and the comprehensive product has several components (potassium included). 

If you keep shrimp in the tank, be careful because people have mixed results with inverts + ferts. I've heard flourish comprehensive is ok with them though.


----------



## sector7 (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't seem load the picture but if it is a potassium deficiency it should show up as pinholes on your anubias leaves. I dose K2SO4 for potassium in my tanks much cheaper than any of the commercial products...bought a tub of the stuff from some aquaponics shop several years back...can't quite remember which one but I'm sure you can find it from any other aquaponics store.

Recently discovered this site for deficiency pictures, you might find it useful: http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=592

Also some general info on ferts:
http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Fertilizers-in-a-Planted-Tank/1/

Hope that helps!


----------

